# What offers have you gotten to attend a sales presentation?



## TravelTime (Jun 15, 2021)

I am staying at Marriott Grande Vista and then traveling to the W Ft Lauderdale. I snagged a 2 bedroom residential suite with full kitchen at the W for Bonvoy points and cash. It looks pretty incredible. I canceled a reservation at Marriott Doral/Miami to stay at the W instead.

The point of this post is to tell you about the 3 different presentation offers:

1) Marriott Grande Vista - offered a 10% off food (not drinks), no offer of cash or DPs, so I did not attend or visit the sales office for the free wine LOL

2) Marriott Doral/Miami - since I canceled, they offered the Virtual Presentation and 15,000 Bonvoy points or 200 DPs - I may take this offer just to see what the Virtual Presentation is like

3) W Ft Lauderdale - they have a new sales gallery in the hotel. Offered me a $350 Visa card to attend. I made an appointment and if I have time, I may attend.

I find it interesting the Marriott Grande Vista offered me the equivalent of nothing.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 15, 2021)

I was offered $350 Visa at Grand Chateau. We ended up not accepting because we have several pre-covid presentations lined up from two TS providers (including Vistana) this year. Can only tolerate so many.


----------



## kds4 (Jun 15, 2021)

NCV offer of $250 Visa or 40k MRPs. Took the Visa.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m currently at Grande Vista and I got $300. Did my presentation on 6/13.  The lady said some stuff trying to think I wouldn’t notice.  I called her out on it.  Lots of inaccuracies.   I put her on the defensive.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

We are also at Grande Vista. They offered me nothing because I didn't go to the "concierge" desk to get a parking pass. I am not playing that game anymore. Going rogue!


----------



## gln60 (Jun 15, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I am staying at Marriott Grande Vista and then traveling to the W Ft Lauderdale. I snagged a 2 bedroom residential suite with full kitchen at the W for Bonvoy points and cash. It looks pretty incredible. I canceled a reservation at Marriott Doral/Miami to stay at the W instead.
> 
> The point of this post is to tell you about the 3 different presentation offers:
> 
> ...


We were vacationing at BPT in Fort Lauderdale last January..we were invited to attend a sales presentation 5 blocks away at the W…we had our choice of a $300 gift card..50,000 Bonvoy Points or 600 DC Points…we opted for the Bonvoy Points..the new sales offices were very nice…low pressure sales presentation….and the breakfast items were fresh and tasty..we were lucky to get a 8:30am time slot…and we declined purchasing any more points…we love Fort Lauderdale and we will be returning to BPT January 2022.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

Our past offers at Grande Vista are usually pretty poultry. Usually never more than 15,000 Bonvoy points. Though on our last tour we got 500 DC points, that we unfortunately can't even book online...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

How about those afternoon rains so far this week at Grande Vista? Pretty much every afternoon is a washout. We went out to the pool, and as soon as we set our bag down the lightning alarms went off.


----------



## kds4 (Jun 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We are also at Grande Vista. They offered me nothing because I didn't go to the "concierge" desk to get a parking pass. I am not playing that game anymore. Going rogue!



Interesting.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 15, 2021)

At the harborside they used to offer one day of free wifi..... they used to wear pins that said ask me how to get free wifi haha. So spend 90 minutes being yelled at to buy junk in exchange you get 25 bucks of useless wifi that doesn’t work. The other option was a bag of “goodies”. That consisted of a cheap hat, a stiff T Shirt, a bottle of Bacardi (the only thing of value), all rolled into a Bahamas beach bag.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> How about those afternoon rains so far this week at Grande Vista? Pretty much every afternoon is a washout. We went out to the pool, and as soon as we set our bag down the lightning alarms went off.


It reminded me of the storms that came through last year around this time. Huge storms, torrential Florida rains and The skies were swirling over the lake. The manager at the front desk told me the next day they were all worried a tornado was about to drop.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

CPNY said:


> It reminded me of the storms that came through last year around this time. Huge storms, torrential Florida rains and The skies were swirling over the lake. The manager at the front desk told me the next day they were all worried a tornado was about to drop.


They also say that African dust cloud was moving in also. We haven't really seen it for all the clouds. There was just a recent downpour that forced all the noisy people out of the Club Village Pool.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 15, 2021)

I was offer $150 Visa or 40k Bonvoy points at Manor Club in March- I took the points and it was a less than 60 minute presentation and the guy really didn’t even try to sell me anything.

At Ocean Pointe in May they didn’t even offer- i assume because I had just done one in March.


----------



## alchook (Jun 16, 2021)

I swore I would never attend another sales presentation. But at Canyons Villas in February they offered me two rounds of golf and a $100 Visa card. Since the golf was $310 per round I caved.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 16, 2021)

Talk to the concierge?  I had the “preferred owner check-in”.  That’s where I got all of my stuff.  She asked if I wanted to attend the owners update.  She mentioned the cash or the points and it was meaningful so I said yes.  I did it so she got her credit and then I could call out the sales person.  Plus she said it was 75 min instead of the 90 minutes, which was also accurate.  



dioxide45 said:


> We are also at Grande Vista. They offered me nothing because I didn't go to the "concierge" desk to get a parking pass. I am not playing that game anymore. Going rogue!


----------



## davidvel (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow, $300-$350 they are getting desperate. I'm sure they had a fun time giving  you that money, Steven T


----------



## kds4 (Jun 16, 2021)

CPNY said:


> At the harborside they used to offer one day of free wifi..... they used to wear pins that said ask me how to get free wifi haha. So spend 90 minutes being yelled at to buy junk in exchange you get 25 bucks of useless wifi that doesn’t work. The other option was a bag of “goodies”. That consisted of a cheap hat, a stiff T Shirt, a bottle of Bacardi (the only thing of value, all rolled into a Bahamas beach bag.



Harborside is a Non-MVC I would be interested in going to.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 16, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> I was offer $150 Visa or 40k Bonvoy points at Manor Club in March- I took the points and it was a less than 60 minute presentation and the guy really didn’t even try to sell me anything.
> 
> At Ocean Pointe in May they didn’t even offer- i assume because I had just done one in March.



We were at Manor Club also in March.  Since my husband didn't come, we were offered a virtual presentation the following week for 40K Bonvoy points.   Great option, as it didn't waste any vacation time.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 16, 2021)

In Europe, the incentives are always lower.
< or = 10K Bonvoy Points is not unusual.
We recently had a virtual presentation with Club Son Antem, Majorca for 20K BonVoy Points, not great but with continuing lockdown restrictions in the UK at the time not too bad whilst relaxing at home.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> Talk to the concierge?  I had the “preferred owner check-in”.  That’s where I got all of my stuff.  She asked if I wanted to attend the owners update.  She mentioned the cash or the points and it was meaningful so I said yes.  I did it so she got her credit and then I could call out the sales person.  Plus she said it was 75 min instead of the 90 minutes, which was also accurate.


We didn't have preferred checkin. We never seem to get it. So we checkin at the regular desk with the regular folk and they are supposed to tell you to go to the "concierge" to get your parking pass. They didn't, so I didn't go. We were also on a tour a few weeks ago at OceanWatch, so likely wouldn't have qualified for another tour anyway.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 16, 2021)

kds4 said:


> Harborside is a Non-MVC I would be interested in going to.


They push flex and/or leftover harborside weeks. It’s probably the hardest sell you’ll experience


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 16, 2021)

At Playa Andaluza I was offered 20,000 Bonvoy points or €120 resort credit but then when the rep found out I was visiting alone I was told I wasn't eligible. She gave me another bottle of wine as an apology.


----------



## KS2beach (Jun 16, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I am staying at Marriott Grande Vista and then traveling to the W Ft Lauderdale. I snagged a 2 bedroom residential suite with full kitchen at the W for Bonvoy points and cash. It looks pretty incredible. I canceled a reservation at Marriott Doral/Miami to stay at the W instead.
> 
> The point of this post is to tell you about the 3 different presentation offers:
> 
> ...


Last week at Westin Nanea  we were offered $125 or 15,000 bonvoy points-so insulting! easy pass there.  The last 2 days they kept calling- left card under door.  Offering us 6 days/5 nights - 2 bedroom villa return visit to property for $1,199 (with a $75 resort credit or 15,000 bonvoy points) having to attend a presentation on that trip- w/24 months to use it. We declined- 18 months ago we bought the escape/return offer- for Westin Lagunamar  (return visit $299 studio 5 days -4 nights) We basically threw the $199 down on that away-  the longer we thought about staying in a studio,  not appealing nor having to attend a presentation.   Presentations are unpleasant-  (would consider attending  if at least $350 or 100,000 marriott points -and that would still be a "maybe").  Enjoy reading-hearing about the offers others get!


----------



## KS2beach (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry somehow posted it twice


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 16, 2021)

I received a call yesterday for my upcoming stay at OceanWatch.  The offer was, $200 Visa gift card and free breakfast for 2 at Sea Captain's House.  Passed.


----------



## kds4 (Jun 16, 2021)

CPNY said:


> They push flex and/or leftover harborside weeks. It’s probably the hardest sell you’ll experience



Good to know so I can not agree to any presentation offers should we ever get there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2021)

The last two presentations we attended, we were offered $300 in Visa gift cards. I’ve forgotten how many BonVoy or DP were offered. These were at Timber Lodge (over 2 years ago) and Ocean Pointe (18 months ago) . 

Last December we were at Crystal Shores and the offer was $150 before arrival, which caused me to laugh. When we arrived and checked in, they upped the offer to $200, which we turned down. 

I have a short stay at Willow Ridge Lodge next month, but don’t expect an offer because it’s only 3 nights, and even if they did offer, I’d turn it down regardless of the amount. After that we’re not at a MVC resort until December, which I seriously doubt we’d tour regardless of the offer. The last time the salesman was a little to aggressive and I have no desire or intention of adding points until MVC puts it in writing as to what the merged internal exchange rules/cost are between ILG and MVC. No more labor pain stories. I want to see the baby.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2021)

KS2beach said:


> 18 months ago we bought the escape/return offer- for Westin Lagunamar  (return visit $299 studio 5 days -4 nights) We basically threw the $199 down on that away-  the longer we thought about staying in a studio,  not appealing nor having to attend a presentation.




We inadvertently did the same thing, except it was a 2 bedroom at Oceana Palms. The catch was we had to bring another couple with us and they had to attend a presentation. The more we thought about it, the less appealing it was to put friends of ours through the experience. Plus, finding a common travel date amoung family/friends wasn’t nearly as easy as one would think. 

Lesson learned. We won’t make any unplanned purchases again.


----------



## mbstn6254 (Jun 17, 2021)

I am staying at the NY Pulse as a hotel not with my DPs. I received the "concierge" phone call and when I told him I would be alone he was not interested, but offered me a virtual presentation for $100 or 200 DPs. I guess the value of DPs is $.50. I declined.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 17, 2021)

$100 on Maui in Feb with no one there.  Did it just so agent would get her finders fee, since economy was way down then. 

Sales lady was good and cut us loose at 30 min so she could get back in queue.


----------



## kds4 (Jun 17, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We inadvertently did the same thing, except it was a 2 bedroom at Oceana Palms. The catch was we had to bring another couple with us and they had to attend a presentation. The more we thought about it, the less appealing it was to put friends of ours through the experience. Plus, finding a common travel date amoung family/friends wasn’t nearly as easy as one would think.
> 
> Lesson learned. We won’t make any unplanned purchases again.



We were just offered the 'bring a frend' (Encore) promotion as well at NCV. Turned it down.


----------



## Dean (Jun 17, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We inadvertently did the same thing, except it was a 2 bedroom at Oceana Palms. The catch was we had to bring another couple with us and they had to attend a presentation. The more we thought about it, the less appealing it was to put friends of ours through the experience. Plus, finding a common travel date amoung family/friends wasn’t nearly as easy as one would think.
> 
> Lesson learned. We won’t make any unplanned purchases again.


They used to give you an additional gift if you'd give them 10 contacts.  I refused partly for the same reason, I'm not putting others in that situation.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 18, 2021)

Cheapskate Ritz Carlton in Vail only offered 30,000 points, I said decline. I thought they would be higher.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 18, 2021)

kds4 said:


> We were just offered the 'bring a frend' (Encore) promotion as well at NCV. Turned it down.


That's a tricky offer, fraught with all types of complications.  It would seem like a dicey situation to hope your friend shows up or subject you to some exorbitant room charge.   What if your friend become an not so much friend, etc? Or do they make your "friend" sign up and pay at the outset and be at their own risk??


----------



## darius (Jun 24, 2021)

30K, then 40K to attend at NCV.   We passed as time is too valuable on vacation!


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 24, 2021)

$350 at the MVC sales office in the W Ft Lauderdale


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 24, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Our past offers at Grande Vista are usually pretty poultry. Usually never more than 15,000 Bonvoy points. Though on our last tour we got 500 DC points, that we unfortunately can't even book online...


Why can't you book those 500 DC points online?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 24, 2021)

Now if you want to see some great offers you need to go to Cabo. Last February to attend a Vidanta Sells Pitch Patti was offered $500 USA,  2 free weeks in a 2 Bedroom Unit even if she did not buy, and 2 Round Trip Air Fares from anywhere in the USA to Cabo.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2021)

BocaBoy said:


> Why can't you book those 500 DC points online?


Who knows. I also have an additional 200 I can't book online. They tell me it is because I never elect points with our weeks.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Who knows. I also have an additional 200 I can't book online. They tell me it is because I never elect points with our weeks.


that answer is B.S.…I have done it numerous times


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2021)

gln60 said:


> that answer is B.S.…I have done it numerous times


I figured it is, but there is only so much arguing someone can do. Any ideas on how to escalate?


----------



## gln60 (Jun 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I figured it is, but there is only so much arguing someone can do. Any ideas on how to escalate?


I just checked my account..the recent sales presentation we attended we took the 650 DC Points..the points were in my account in 16 days..the use date is 6/3/2021-6/2/2023…I would call the resort and ask to speak to the SALES MANAGER…being given a “gift” for attending a sales presentation that you were invited to….and having a limitation placed on that gift is bad business..I would insist…if I did not get the answer I wanted I would escalate to MVC Corporate..it’s not about the points…it’s about principle on how owners(customers)..should be treated


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I figured it is, but there is only so much arguing someone can do. Any ideas on how to escalate?


customer.care@vacationclub.com


----------



## normab (Jun 25, 2021)

We were offered a $250 Visa card this week at Lakeshore reserve.  Didn’t ask about the other offers, we only ever took the ….  No, we did not attend.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Our past offers at Grande Vista are usually pretty *poultry*....



Some of the offers that I have received in the past have been *paltry*.  But I was never given a pretty chicken.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Some of the offers that I have received in the past have been *paltry*.  But I was never given a pretty chicken.


They were offering us up some duck!


----------



## kds4 (Jun 27, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Some of the offers that I have received in the past have been *paltry*.  But I was never given a pretty chicken.



Well that clucks ... I mean sucks.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 27, 2021)

We checked in today, 6/27, at Grand Vista.  A family member made an II exchange to MGV and gave it to us.  When I went to the Concierge to get our parking pass they saw that we were on an exchange and asked if we own a Marriott timeshare - told him we don’t - he gave us our parking pass and said have a nice stay.  I was surprised they didn’t ask us to go to a presentation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2021)

kds4 said:


> Interesting.


Even more interesting. We went the entire week with no parking pass. I even somehow lost the keycard for the entry gate. I have them program our wristbands and one key card for the gate. I have no idea where it went. I just tried to get in one day and it was gone. I started to use my wristband and they just opened the security gate for me. For other trips, most times they just hit the button to open the gate. No pass and no need to swipe a key card to get in.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Jun 28, 2021)

I generally find the offers generous in the USA; in Spain used to be 50€, am here now and been offered 125€, I guess they need to make up for lost sales meetings during COVID!!


----------



## vail (Jun 29, 2021)

Marriott just called me and offered 3 nights at most timeshare resorts for $399.
But my wife and I have to attend for 90 minutes.
If I do Surfwatch it is 900 points in April--I can rent those points for .65 cents each or $585.
So I save $186....not a chance in hell I accept.
I doubt I would do it if the 3 nights were  for nothing?


----------



## KS2beach (Apr 5, 2022)

Marriott OceanWatch Villas Last week, offer was $175 Visa gift card and 2 free breakfast vouchers Sea Captains house (value $15 each) Or 300 DP. We passed, that evening they called offered $250 Visa gift card + the 2 breakfast vouchers. We did attend the owners update.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 5, 2022)

KS2beach said:


> Marriott OceanWatch Villas Last week, offer was $175 Visa gift card and 2 free breakfast vouchers Sea Captains house (value $15 each) Or 300 DP. We passed, that evening they called offered $250 Visa gift card + the 2 breakfast vouchers. We did attend the owners update.



Oceanwatch last week only offered me $50 and 2 breakfast vouchers or 10k Bonvoy points.  I declined both offers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2022)

jwalk03 said:


> Oceanwatch last week only offered me $50 and 2 breakfast vouchers or 10k Bonvoy points.  I declined both offers.


Are you single? I know they offer singles very low incentives to attend.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 5, 2022)

Last update was at Grand Chateau in March. $250 Visa card.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you single? I know they offer singles very low incentives to attend.



No my wife was with me.  I own only UN-enrolled weeks though- that I bought resale.  So I'm not a very good mark I'm sure.  I did get 40k Bonvoy points from Manor Club last year- but at Ocean Pointe & Lakeshore after that I wasn't offered a presentation at all.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 5, 2022)

At Playa Andaluza last month the incentive was €75 resort credit.
European resort incentives are always notoriously low though.


----------



## Vacation1 (Apr 5, 2022)

For when we visit Ocean Pointe we were offered - 25,000 Bonvoy Points (extra 2500 Bonvoy Points if we book the presentation in advance) or $150 Visa Card ($175 if we pick it up prior to presentation) or 300 Destination Club Points. We are gracefully declining.


----------



## shurik (Apr 5, 2022)

Marriott Ko'Olina a few days ago - $125 resort credit, low but paid for a dinner at Monkeypod. Took the last session of the day and the sales guy let us go after 20 mins after seeing no interest from us.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 5, 2022)

The most I have ever received was $150.  Its really not worth the aggravation anymore, but a sick little part of me wants to see what they have to say


----------



## DRH90277 (Apr 6, 2022)

Attendance at presentation offer within the past week was $300.  The person said there was a special announcement late last week that they wanted to share with owners.  I was so excited about a new deal and "I've been imagining all week."  But, we passed on the presentation.  If anyone knows what this new deal is, let me know.  

The highest before was $200.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Attendance at presentation offer within the past week was $300.  The person said there was a special announcement late last week that they wanted to share with owners.  I was so excited about a new deal and "I've been imagining all week."  But, we passed on the presentation.  If anyone knows what this new deal is, let me know.
> 
> The highest before was $200.


There is a big long thread in the forum about it.


----------



## DanCali (Apr 6, 2022)

The most we ever got offered (40K points) is at NCV, where we own. We generally get offered 15K or 25K points in Orlando and we decline. When I asked why they don't offer more they looked on the computer and bluntly told me that what they offer depends on the ownership and if we owned points we'd get offered more.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 7, 2022)

I got the pre-arrival call for an upcoming SurfWatch stay.  They offered 45k Bonvoy points, 300 DP, or $300 Marriott dollars.


----------



## elked12 (Apr 7, 2022)

Aruba surf club was $250 last month. Very low key. We love doing their presentations and getting two really great meals for free.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 7, 2022)

At Surf Watch last month we were offered 300 DPs AND $150 in experience dollars so we went - really short presentation as he knew we weren't buying (DP and unenrolled week owner).  We got our DPs in about ten days and had a nice dinner out on MVC and applied the balance to our room charges from Sea Salts.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 7, 2022)

Got 600 DPs at DSV2.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> Got 600 DPs at DSV2.


And you still didn't buy....shameful  ;-)


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 7, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> And you still didn't buy....shameful  ;-)



Why would I buy 1000 points for a lot, when they are giving me 600 points free for not buying? And I can repeat every year, and that's just 1 trips gift. We go to many!


----------



## o2bonn (Apr 7, 2022)

Vacation1 said:


> For when we visit Ocean Pointe we were offered - 25,000 Bonvoy Points (extra 2500 Bonvoy Points if we book the presentation in advance) or $150 Visa Card ($175 if we pick it up prior to presentation) or 300 Destination Club Points. We are gracefully declining.


Wow, we are at Ocean Pointe now and got offered 40K MBP plus 2500 for signing up before arrival. Or $250.  Also all the snack bars and trail mix you can fit in your bag.


----------



## enma (Apr 7, 2022)

Currently at Aruba Surf Club. Got offered 750 Destination points. Took it. Attended sales presentation today, was not bad, shockingly.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 7, 2022)

We were offered $300 or 40K Bonvoy points or some number of DC in January this year.


Steve Fatula said:


> Got 600 DPs at DSV2.


We were at DSV this Jan and were offered $300 Visa, 2 rounds of golf at Shadow Ridge (have to pay cart fees), 40K Bonvoy points or 600 DC points.  We passed on it because my husband has a knack for making owners update very unpleasant for everyone.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 7, 2022)

Most lucrative we ever received was Vidanta in Puerto Vallarta for $$MX 10,000.  At the time, the exchange rate was about 11:1, so that was close to $US 900, in cash. 

It was also the worst timeshare presentation we have even been on.  Was not all worth what we received.  Wouldn't do it again for 2x to 3x the money.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 7, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Most lucrative we ever received was Vidanta in Puerto Vallarta for $$MX 10,000.  At the time, the exchange rate was about 11:1, so that was close to $US 900, in cash.
> 
> It was also the worst timeshare presentation we have even been on.  Was not all worth what we received.  Wouldn't do it again for 2x to 3x the money.



I'm a glutten for punishment, going to do a Vidanta one (I've heard what you have said from many others!) but I have a strategy. We'll see.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 8, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Most lucrative we ever received was Vidanta in Puerto Vallarta for $$MX 10,000.  At the time, the exchange rate was about 11:1, so that was close to $US 900, in cash.
> 
> It was also the worst timeshare presentation we have even been on.  Was not all worth what we received.  Wouldn't do it again for 2x to 3x the money.


I have heard stories about people being held “captive”.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> I'm a glutten for punishment, going to do a Vidanta one (I've heard what you have said from many others!) but I have a strategy. We'll see.


We were having late lunch at the River Cafe on Isla Cuale in PV, and the hostess turned out to be a Vidanta OPC.  Late afternoon is a quiet time, so she wasn't busy and began hustling us.  

We had zero interest in doing a Vidanta presentation, especially at her initial offer of $MX1000.  She kept circling back, increasing the offer each time, and when she hit $MX10,000 we figured it might be worth it. We wouldn't do it again. 

One thing to be aware of is that they arrange the logistics so that you are trapped at the resort until they let you go.  They might say 90 minutes, but they say the clock doesn't start until you are actually in the presentation.  The breakfast buffet period, where you are eating and they are collecting information about you, doesn't count.  They will let that proceed at a leisurely pace, subject only to the constraint that the sales person  you are meeting with probably has an afternoon commitment which she or he needs to meet. 

But let's say that you then have filled your 90 minutes and want to get a taxi back to your resort.  To do that you need to meet with another person, who is the closer, who won't call your taxi until you have answered his questions about how the presentation went, which is just a pretext to isolate objections and close the sale.  After you survive that, the next stop is checkout, where they will ostensibly ask you QA questions about the presentation, which leads to a sales pitch for buying some type of vacation club.  If you still haven't purchased then checkout will pass you off to the person who actually calls the taxi.  He or she will be sure that the taxi will not arrive for at least 45 minutes, and during that time she or he will be doing a final sales pitch. 

So the 90 minute  presentation comes out to more like four hours, minimum. Our taxi picked us up at 8 am in the Marina, and we didn't get back from Nuevo until almost 4 pm.  We lost a full day.  Wasn't worth the $MX10,000.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I have heard stories about people being held “captive”.


Captive - yeah.  See my added post:









						What offers have you gotten to attend a sales presentation?
					

I'm a glutten for punishment, going to do a Vidanta one (I've heard what you have said from many others!) but I have a strategy. We'll see.  We were having late lunch at the River Cafe on Isla Cuale in PV, and the hostess turned out to be a Vidanta OPC.  Late afternoon is a quiet time, so she...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## frank808 (Apr 8, 2022)

MKO here offered $150 Visa card, 30K MRP or 300 DP plus $25 GC for monkeypod.

Didn't schedule yet. I was hoping for more with the Westin/Vistana rollout.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## hajjah (Apr 8, 2022)

Just returned from Grand Chateau.  My friend and I both received a $250 Vegas.com card and used it to get tickets to the Michael Jackson One Cirque Du Soleil show.  Our seats were in the 9th row.  The promotion was very low key and I was out of there in an hour.  By the time I finished telling the salesman about the 25 timeshares I've owned over the years, he felt no need to convince me to buy into Marriott.  I bought my units resale.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Apr 8, 2022)

Heading to Timber Lodge next week.  Offer was for a $225 Visa Card, 40,000 Bonvoy Points or 600 Destination points.  I'm taking the 600 Destination Points.


----------



## noreenkate (Apr 10, 2022)

Haven't even arrived at a one night cash stay @ Pulse NYC and they just called - 150gift card 60000 bonvoy points...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 12, 2022)

If you choose DP as your gift,  how long are those points good for, 1 year?  Or longer like the bonus points from a purchase?    I am 1000 points short for our plans next year, and was thinking attending might help close the gap..


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 12, 2022)

1Kflyerguy said:


> If you choose DP as your gift,  how long are those points good for, 1 year?  Or longer like the bonus points from a purchase?    I am 1000 points short for our plans next year, and was thinking attending might help close the gap..



Mine were good for 2 years.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 25, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Captive - yeah.  See my added post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I went today and I have to say my experience was fine actually! I learned about the program, not for me but very interesting. Was not a problem to leave, had a 1 on 1 presentation so maybe a different kind not sure. Gift was 25% of the resort fee for each week, +$250/week for a total of about $1,000 usd. More than worth it! It was not high pressure. I am not discounting anyone else's experience, just giving my own fwiw.

The presentation was about on par with a non lying MVCI presentation, so, one of the better experiences. Ymmv.


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm still waiting for the first offer that moves me to attend.


----------



## callwill (Apr 25, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Our past offers at Grande Vista are usually pretty poultry. Usually never more than 15,000 Bonvoy points. Though on our last tour we got 500 DC points, that we unfortunately can't even book online...


poultry?    They gave you chickens?!


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 25, 2022)

callwill said:


> poultry?    They gave you chickens?!



Attractive chickens, though.


----------



## mpizza (Apr 25, 2022)

I was offered $150 or 30,000 Bonvoy points for a virtual presentation.  

I am considering attending as I recently acquired a Coral Vista WSJ ownership so I’m curious how they will spin why I need to “convert” it to combine with my enrolled weeks.   No thank you


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2022)

callwill said:


> poultry?    They gave you chickens?!


Yes, but at least they were baby chickens. Much cuter than the full grown ones.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 26, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, but at least they were baby chickens. Much cuter than the full grown ones.



To get that offer you must have been pretty high in the pecking order. When you didn't buy were the salesperson's feathers ruffled? I only get offended if they resort to fowl language. 

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/3E2Pk4X5i6saGEnHuM" width="480" height="268" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## callwill (Apr 26, 2022)

kds4 said:


> To get that offer you must have been pretty high in the pecking order. When you didn't buy were the salesperson's feathers ruffled? I only get offended if they resort to fowl language.
> 
> <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/3E2Pk4X5i6saGEnHuM" width="480" height="268" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> ...


At least they didnt get plucked!


----------



## frank808 (Apr 26, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> So, I went today and I have to say my experience was fine actually! I learned about the program, not for me but very interesting. Was not a problem to leave, had a 1 on 1 presentation so maybe a different kind not sure. Gift was 25% of the resort fee for each week, +$250/week for a total pf about $1,000 usd. More than worth it! It was not high pressure. I am not discounting anyone else's experience, just giving my own fwiw.
> 
> The presentation was about on par with a non lying MVCI presentation, so, one of the better experiences. Ymmv.



What resort was this at that charges a resort fee? I did not know there is a MVC that charges a resort fee.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Apr 26, 2022)

To attend a presentation back in February, we were offered either 300 Destination Points, 
"X" number of Bonvoy Rewards Points (too few), or a $100 gift card.

We chose the 300 destination points..........ONLY because from hearsay we knew in advance of an Encore Package 
that would be offered to us for the price of $1,299, and we wanted the extra DC points we heard about that would be included.
Total take in Encore will consist of all these things: 
1500 Destination Points, 3 nights at Grande Ocean (Th/Fri/Sat), and 2 dinners for two (Frankie Bones & Skull Creek Dockside, 
each with a bottle of wine).

We will be attending the Encore presentation soon.......(it's on rare occasion we buy an Encore, but I'll be listening in future).
Coupled with the 300 DC points for attending, that will give us:
Values:
1800 total Destination points = $1,224 (using "points rental value" of $0.68/pt---what I'd otherwise pay for renting points)
2 nice dinners for two, + wine = $160....  
3 nights at GO  = $1,710.  ($527+ fees/night for May, Thurs thru Sunday, which had no Rewards Pt stays or owner discounts available 
for that time-- and I looked!)   

Total value of gifts = $3,094.   Encore cost = $1,299.........difference of $1,795.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 26, 2022)

frank808 said:


> What resort was this at that charges a resort fee? I did not know there is a MVC that charges a resort fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Vidanta...


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 26, 2022)

frank808 said:


> What resort was this at that charges a resort fee? I did not know there is a MVC that charges a resort fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Yes, was responding to another poster, Vidanta.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 26, 2022)

What did I get for attending a timeshare presentation? ...a headache!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 26, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What did I get for attending a timeshare presentation? ...a headache!



I bet they didn't *offer* it though.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 26, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yes, was responding to another poster, Vidanta.





VacationForever said:


> Vidanta...


Ok got it. Was just surprised that a MVC is charging resort fees for owners. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

